# Best amphibians for pets (for beginner)



## Sjb1994 (May 10, 2018)

Hi I have recently raised common frog eggs which I found in a puddle by a road and enjoyed watching them grow these last weeks and it's almost time to let them go. I would like to create a set up for an amphibian and am aware u can't keep common frogs. 
What amphibian would you recommend for a beginner? Is it possible to get the from eggs or tadpoles? And what would suit them best a vivarium or paludarium?


----------



## FK Geckos (Jun 29, 2017)

You can keep common frogs. They would be best kept outside though, I would imagine.

I don't keep frogs but the most common species seem to be milk frogs, red-eyed tree frogs, white's tree frogs, Dendrobates tinctorius azureus(blue dart frog), golden mantella and pacman frogs. 

As with most things the choice would really come down to what you want from the species and what sort of space you have. 

I'm hoping to get my first frogs this year which will be Phyllobates terribilis(Colombian dart frog).


----------



## Sjb1994 (May 10, 2018)

thanks for your input! i got some research to do lol


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Easy !!

An Axolotl tank !!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TobiGER (Jan 27, 2018)

Hello,

depending on what common frog species you raised up, it may be prohibited to keep common species. Some of them are endangered, so you're not allowed to take them from the wild. In this case it would be helpful to know what species you keep/kept. 

If you're interested in keeping amphibians you gotta know that there are tons of different species you can keep, so it would be helpful if you could tell us if you would prefer a newt, frog (e.g. dart frog, tree frog, etc.) or salamander. That makes the whole process easier! 😄

Kind regards,

Tobi


----------



## TobiGER (Jan 27, 2018)

Sorry, my bad:

do you mean Rana temporaria by "common frog"?

Kind regards,

Tobi


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Whites tree frogs!


----------



## Rolls (Apr 7, 2018)

Pacman frogs are awesome, good eaters as well so a decent begginer.


----------



## JaySparks (May 14, 2017)

I recently got a trio of epipedobates anthonyi. They are a beginner species and are a pleasure to watch.


----------

